# John Deere L130 Riding Lawn mower shuts off



## mooreg1 (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a JD L130 riding lawn mower. When it is running, it goes good, but all of a sudden just stops. This may be on the wierd side, but seems when it does this, I get off the tractor, open the gas tank, put it back on and off I go again. Seems to be doing it more frequently now. Could this be a vapor lock? If so how do I fix? Gas filter? ????

Scott


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Check your gas cap for a vent hole. Sounds like it's plugged up. All gas tanks need to be vented.

BG


----------

